# Need aditional lens



## jaimin100 (Jun 15, 2015)

Hello mates,

I have nikon D5100+18-55mm+55mm.

Now want to add one more lens in my bucket kindly suggest me which will be good one.

tamaron 70-300 or nikon 70-300mm?

In near future after this lens planing to go with tamron 150-600mm.

give your verdict


----------



## raja manuel (Jun 15, 2015)

Purpose?


----------



## The Incinerator (Jun 16, 2015)

There's no point in overlapping focal lengths unless it's a prime. What's the point if having a 300mm and then again a 300mm both varifocal? My advise go straight to a 150-600mm.


----------



## jaimin100 (Jun 28, 2015)

purpose:-

wild life photography.

and near fututure equals to 2 to4 years depending on my savings 


The Incinerator said:


> There's no point in overlapping focal lengths unless it's a prime. What's the point if having a 300mm and then again a 300mm both varifocal? My advise go straight to a 150-600mm.


----------



## The Incinerator (Jun 28, 2015)

Get the Tamron 70-300mm for around Rs 26K. It's your best bet.
Buy Tamron SP AF 70-300mm F/4-5.6 Di VC USD Telephoto Zoom Lens with Hood for Nikon DSLR Camera Online at Low Price in India | Tamron Camera Reviews & Ratings - Amazon.in


----------



## jaimin100 (Jun 30, 2015)

there is no point going with non vr and vc lens 

Nikon AF Zoom-Nikkor 70 - 300 mm f/4-5.6G Lens - Nikon : Flipkart.com

Buy Tamron AF 70-300mm F/4-5.6 Di LD Macro Telephoto Zoom Lens with Hood for Canon DSLR Camera Online at Low Price in India | Tamron Camera Reviews & Ratings - Amazon.in


----------

